# Need waaarm mittens



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Im tired of getting cold fingers riding with my gloves. Anybody know of some quality mittens? I wouldn't mind paying around 60 but not much higher.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Been using Dakine for many years and my hands never get cold. Most come with sweet glove or mitten inserts also. I can usually find them on sale somewhere online like backcountry.com


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Picked up a pair of black diomond mercury mitt. They retail for around that and I have needed to take them off on days its not below 0 degrees F. Toasty!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Outdoor Research Meteor Mitten, super water proof and comes with a toasty warm fleece insert...they will make your hands sweat in a -20 blizzard. You should be able to find some for about $50.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I'll second the Mercury Mitt and I like the separate index finger in the liner. They are closer to $90 though.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Found the Mercury Mitt for 58 thanks to Froogle. Sounds like I will only have to worry about my hands getting sweaty now, thanks for the info.


----------

